# Yashica Electro 35 GSN shutter doesn't close in AUTO mode



## pablosg (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi!

I've got a Yashica Electro 35 GSN. Since a few days, I've got a problem with AUTO mode. *Using 16 and 11 aperture *
*ring the shutter doesn't close until I press the trigger button for a second time.* With bigger aperture values it always works OK.


I've tested it in B mode and Flash mode and it also works OK. Even, I removed the battery and the camera (works permanently at 1/500) and it's OK with all aperture ring values (even 16 and 11).


Anybody knows which could be the problem? Is it possible to repair? It could be the battery? I think that it's old because is the original, from the 80's but I'm not sure that Auto mode uses the battery.


I pressed the battery check button and it shows the white light on counter. Also the exposure lights (orange and red) works correctly.




Thank you very much!


----------



## timor (Aug 8, 2013)

Looks like electronics are gone. Off course Auto mode uses battery, that's the whole idea with Yashica _Electric._Repair impossible and not worth it, too bad, camera has great optics. Get another one which works or look for other models with mechanical systems like Lynx family.


----------



## compur (Aug 8, 2013)

First, try it in bright sunshine.  You may just be exceeding the auto system's lowest auto exposure shutter timing (slowest auto shutter speed) when shooting at small apertures.


----------



## pablosg (Aug 8, 2013)

yes, with more light it works ok. What should I do?


----------



## compur (Aug 8, 2013)

If this worked then it means you've been trying to expose your film at a lower light level than the camera's auto system can handle so it responds the only way it can -- by giving a "T" or "B" type shutter speed.  The solution is to use higher ISO film or shoot in brighter light.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 8, 2013)

You try a new battery just to see if that's part of the problem, and trying higher ISO film like Compur suggested could work. 

I use mostly mechanical cameras that only use a battery for the meter but I find that newer batteries don't seem to last as long as the old mercury batteries did; sometimes I've had to replace a battery after just a few months. 

I've used both of the websites linked below to look up older cameras, they mention how to adapt your camera for a different battery. 

Matt's Classic Cameras: Yashica Electro 35 GSN There's a long anecdote but if you skip on down you'll find more info. under Tips & Tricks.

Yashica Electro 35 GSN - Photoethnography.com's Classic Camera DB


----------

